# Ok, I'm probably getting boring by now, but.....



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm going to spill some more new experiences of the good ol'US of A.

So, we picked it up, saw the exhaust was hanging off, so they fixed it as we waited, for 3 hours, and drove off. 
(i) found that the yanks are great at Rv'ing; everything is sorted, from hook ups.....imagine, seeing the american hook up lead is about as thick as your wrist, literally, ....first time, 
do you want 30 or 50 amps sir?
eh? how much? 
30 or 50 amps
We only get 10 or so at home
So...how are you going to work the aircon, fridge and microwave, at the same time, ?
Buggered if I know, anyway, we'll take the 50 just because we can. 
Then, would you like me to take care of the sewer hookup sir? all part of the service....
No thanks, I got the lecture, I am now an expert....

I just tried to imaging a CCC or CC warden offereing to sort out your sh1t fot you.

incidentally the most we paid for all the facilities was 18 squid per night. including the washing machine and tumble dryers.....

So anyway, we're back, the Gulf streams not, but the exporter, Bernarr, (, thoroughly facinating bloke by the way, Brit by birth, citizen of the world by desire, ) is buying us a King Dome satellite at wholesale, and sticking into the van for us.....even showed us the price before we left his gaff.

So, was it worth it?

Yes, despite the worries of money transfers, and 6 hour time difference whic meant we had to be up at 0230 to talk to the UK, despite the worry about buying the right vehicle, despite the really boring 10 hour flight, all in all, it was an amazing experience; everyone we spoke to couldnt have been friendlier, more helpful and more charming. Service was the type to be dreamed of in the Uk, prices were stunning but fluctuating, which is fair enough.

So all in all how much?
well, factor in probably £2,000 for getting there, including air fares, car hire, fuel, satellite and hotels campsite fees, money transfer, new clobber 'cos its cheap, plus shipping costs of £ 3500~ I reckon we spent 

£40,000. add another £10,000 for the import and VAT, ( which will come back to me ), and we got a 2005 Gulfstream Sunvoyager 8377.
bloody lovely, and probably what £75,000? at home, Yeah, well worth it, and thanks for everyhing chaps and chapesses, your advice was brilliant and invaluable


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Amps*

Evening

Fabulous - a laugh there when I read about the amps. I am on 6 amps here in Italy and trip out all the time! 50 amps, you're having a giraffe!

Enjoy your new bus

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

seriously, 50 amps.....nearly fell over, the poor bloke who asked me thought he'd insulted me, and he definitely didnt believe me when I told him that 10 amps in europe was really good going.

actually, it makes me wonder how difficult it would be to install say, 25 amps as standard over here, never likely to do it, but if ever I open a campsite, one of the things I'd do is 

drive through pitches, water and sewage on pitch and 25 amp leccy.
then, see how many people would come to see me.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*American Hook Up*

I think Ohm's Law come's into this.
They are, or were went I went their on 110 Volts which I think more than halves the power. :?:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

there you go then...25 amps 240 =50 amps 110.
dunno, according to my knowledge of things electrical, you plug something in, it workeds, then you unplug it. you cant see it, smell it, and it hurts if you come into contact with it.
I played with the 200,200 300 joules stuff for 25 years and never did have the first idea what a joule was, 

other than they are spelled wrong if they go into rings and the like.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi their 30amps is single phase which =3300 watts, similar to our 16amp, their 50amp is two phase which =11,000 watts, just about enough to run the wifes hairdryer. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

see, I'm even more confused now.

so, if theres is single phase and = 16 amps, and I've got a 30 amp extension lead for the house, 

How come the lead is so ....so....well, thick. like me. apparently.
anyway, I dont need to know what its about, on account as I know a man who does, and hes going to do it, must ask for the idiots guide, a complete volume

complete, idiots guide
gettit?

I'll fetch me coat,


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Just read about your american trip, thanks a lot!! my husband wants to buy an RV there this winter and I have been a bit unsure about the trip, now I will go with confidence. Bambi 2 :wink:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Very interesting hope to do it myself soon, let us all now how you get on and the costs of conversion

Loddy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I can give some information to anyone who'd like it, P.M. me if you wish, I dont give advice 'cos I dont feel qualified enough, I only reflect on my exoeriences, but, if I do it again, I've made some decisions,

(i) I used Travelex for the money transfer, 
I gave them the sum in dollars I needed, they gave me a price in sterling for that, then I transferred the money from my account. That took 2-3 days, then 2 days for the dollar transfer. Next time, I'll find out if you can get a refund of money not transferred, then I'll send the highest budget to travelex, so that the money takes only 2 days to go through. Lots of worries and time saved.
(ii) I'll be much more confident regarding requiring discount from the asking price. 
(iii) I went to Texas to buy. it was probably 20% cheaper than Florida and chepaer, tho' longer to fly to. Even if I get it delivered from the dealer to the shipper, it was still lots cheaper than florida.
(iv) I will use RV Exports Inc. of St. Augustine again, Bernarr was a real find. and desrves his excellent reputation.
(v) I'll book the car when I get there, as I eventaully decided to buy from Dallas and I had hired the car in Houston. I paid nearly 80.00 pounds to leave the car in dallas.
(vi) Next time I wont be awstruck about the number of RV dealers in the States, in Dallas Fort Worth alone there were over 20 of them, and I know now that internet photos are not the most accurate representations, so I shant be surprised when the vehicle is either better or worse than I thought.
(vii) I'll definitely do it again if the company takes off. The experience was incredible. oh, and I'll get my cash earlier, and pay for everything in cash because I know how much I'm spending and what it cost without extras. maybe a travelex pre paid car tho'


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bandaid 
glad you enjoyed your trip,you can see why so many of us enjoy the winters over here .Water ,sewer ,electric ,72 channel cable and sometimes free news papers.Not camping to some people but i like it.
There is another Brit that has just bought a Gulfstream Sunvoyager over here to ship home different model number than yours.I heard there is a 3 month backlog on shipping RVs from the states,Any truth in that?

Ian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

christ I hope not, I've got the thing booked for work starting in May, it would be VERY expensive if that sort of delay was likely. 

best email Bernarr and find out, he didnt mention this as a potential problem when we were chatting.

Yep, loved the States, just like the Brits really, you only meet the really obnoxious ones when they're on holiday overseas. One thing I never did come to terms with was the facination, bordering on obsession, the Americans have got for plastic and very over processed cheese......on everything, veg, meat, desserts, apetisers, bakery, even put cheese on cheese. The only thing we had that cheese wasnt as " great taste of" was ...cheesecake.
I dont know, go figure, as we were told.




still havent eaten grits tho' I'm pleased to say


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Bandaid just what i heard from someone that was going to ship a large trailer.
I am about to ship my Chopper bike home but this is going by Air,picked up from Clermont nr Orlando and flown to Plymouth Devon $2850 insured which i thought was quite good
Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"still havent eaten grits tho' I'm pleased to say"

You don't eat grits; just sandblast your innards.

Dave


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Grits was/were? described to me by a Texan. He said, " grits is white stuff, like fired oatmeal,never eaten them myself Sir"
righty-ho, if you think they're not worth eating, I'll follow your example,
never eat anything described as stuff.

Tried to email Bernarr today, not received anything yet, duee to time difference, any news regarding delays may be posted if I get round to it


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed our country and also got a good deal on a new Gulfstream Sunvoyager! Shipping from Texan ports to Europe are also usually cheaper too, so we have been told.

We are on tour of your lovely country and continent and installed a Mastervolt 100/12 yacht battery charger for those instances where power ratings are low or unclean. The Caravan Club has the cleanest power and we connect via the transformer, but many other places have voltage level drops so we plug in using the battery charger and run via the inverter.

Of course, the UK has had good sun recently and we are currently receiving up to 30 amps daily.

One commment: I did see the CC warden at Denham showing new motorhomers how to connect, dump and generally use their vehicles recently. I guess it depends on the wardens.

Happy trails to you and your new Gulfstream upon its arrival home!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks RAH, I wondered whether anyone would be over here, from over there; I had a great time, as I said, cant think of anyone we met we didnt like, loved the countryside, what we saw anyway. 

I'd live there in a shot really, but now, the kids are a the wrong age, I'm too old and too injured to get medical insurance, by the time all thats done, I'll be too old. Its a bugger this mid life lark, should have gone to Seattle like I was offered 20 years ago.....mind, then I wwouldnt have met my Boss.




should have gone to Seattle then....


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

IanH said:


> Hi Bandaid
> 
> There is another Brit that has just bought a Gulfstream Sunvoyager over here to ship home different model number than yours.I heard there is a 3 month backlog on shipping RVs from the states,Any truth in that?
> 
> Ian


Just got back from Florida, and just bought a Gulfstream Voyager 8293, and guess who's shipping it back? Yep, that will be Bernarr from RV Exports!!

We haven't paid him yet, so he (or Cary) will probably be a bit quicker responding to my e-mails if I can be of any help 

Andy & Tanya


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for that, actually I trust Bernarr absolutely, especially as his dog is such a sweetheart. 

However, I sent him the tea today so that bribe may be effective.

Does your have the Atrium slide? they are soooooo cool. hope you have a great time in it, may have to compare trucks sometime, 

Adrian


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

RAH

Did you get that motorhome of yours on at Denhem ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Amps*

Ahhhh

Amps

Is it something to do with them being 60 Hertz Cycles Thingies too!?

Trev.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Until I read Mortorhome facts, I thought Hertz cycles, was a push bike.


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

You got it all wrong ,Hertz rent cars


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought it was [email protected]@dy hard work to pedal


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

Fell in love with the Gulfstream Sunvoyager at the Travelworld weekend. I love the atrium too, but Tanya preferred a slide out with a traditional sofa-bed and the dinette that converts to a bed (we have 3 kids between us!)

Would be great to meet up and swop stories. Perhaps both of the RV's will be on the same boat. 

Trying to decide who to do the electrics. Do I try and keep most of the electrics US and fit a transformer or convert everything possible to UK?

Bernarr recommended Itchy Feet and a Cheltenham firm, and I have also been talking to Tim Rodway from RV Imports. Itchy feet seem very expensive, but I wonder if paying a little more now will mean a better price when we come to sell it?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If the company in Cheltenham is Motorhome medics, thats where I'm going, as I've got a bit of an arrangement with Darren, which I wont discuss here, although its nothing illegal, nor immoral, but I dont really want to place Darren in a disadvantaged situation, He's actually quoted me more than Itchy feet, but hey, we'll see what happens if I ever get an e-mail back from Bernarr regarding the shipping date.


For whatever Itchy Feet were going to do, they were quoting 1600 plus Vat, so its about middle of the quote from Motorhome Medics.

All of them seem nice enough people tho' but Gloucester is a bit closer and easier to get to for me.

Be good to meet and chat and it would be really wierd if they turned up on the same boat, we could have a mini convoy to Gloucester, I'm also considering a conversion of the genset and engine to run dual fuel, LPG & petrol, mainly cos I saw the cost conversion and saving calculation over 10000 miles a year. I bet the Government put the price of LPG up to match petrol 4 days after I get the conversion done.


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes it is Motorhome medics. Darren sounds like a really nice bloke who wont bullSh*t you & I'm looking forward to meeting him

It sounds like we've got a convoy!!

Just need a rubber duck and a CB radio :lol:
Tanya is trying to get in contact with some guys she did business with a couple of years ago that do LPG conversions as we also are thinking of going down this route. I'll let you know how we get on  

Where are you based?

We live and work in Cardiff so it's quick trip up the M50 to Cheltenham/Gloucester.

Are you going to Peterborough?

Andy


----------



## 111288 (Apr 12, 2008)

What a great trip and thanks for sharing your experience...

We too are looking to go over to the States to buy an RV, but we intend to drive it back - sssllllloooooowwwwwwwllllllllyyyyyy - about 6 yrs infact.

Our issue is checking them out over here!! Its very hard to find stockest, but next Jan we shall be over there looking into which one and I just cant wait. 

Happy trails in your new MH


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Bandaid and Andy 

any news on the shipping situation

Ian


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, 
Got an email from Bernarr today after much trying.
Apparently theres a 3 month wait for vehicles coming from the US to GB by boat.
However, sometimes there will be be a cancellation available and happily thats whats happened, I expect the truck to be in Southampton on either 20 or 27 May.
Allegedly.
which is a bugger on account as I thought it would be working by then and have accepted a contract that week.

The delays are caused, so I'm told, by the Military nicking the boats for some squabble or another somewhere in the world.
Cheek of it, really, I'm going to complain the the Government.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm giving great thought to conversion to LPG too, especially since the genset works off petrol; I'm from Sussex, so nowhere near Cheltenham, so its a trip and a bit to get there from the port.

Good Lord, will you look at that last sentence, I just did 1500 miles across the States and generally did 200-250 miles a day, and suddenly 175 miles is a " bit of a trip"

Anyway, the LPG thing, I looked at the calculations offered by some converters and all of them suggest with the mileage I expect, ( 10,000 pa ) I should save over 2,400 per year, which is a grand over the conversion costs, so its a bit obvious really, just waiting so see how much cash there is left over after everything else is paid for.


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

'scuse my ignorance, but what is " the genset"?

I also like the idea that LPG is a lot more enviromentally friendly and with the crazy MPG these RV's do I need something to make me feel a liitle less un-enviromentally friendly....if you know what I mean? :roll:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Genset is the gennie, generator or what have you, I only call it that 'cos thats what they called it when I bought it.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I dont know about Peterborough, I bought the RV as a business vehicle, and if it aint working it'll be increasing the Unit Cost over the year, also the client will be paying me time and mileage if its working, so going on holiday or to exhibitions/shows /meets may not be a vaible option for me.
However, if I happern to working in the area, then I may just dive in and see whats going on. Its a shame, as I'd really like to meet some of the people who've been more than helpful and tolerant of my daftness over the year or so, thant way I could thank them personnally.
Still, you never know


----------

